# Interested in Beekeepers perspective on PRAP



## Dawg (May 9, 2015)

Just interested in beekeepers points of view on;(yours to Gary)

http://geneticexperts.org/white-house-plan-to-protect-vital-pollinators-published/


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

There's another thread that covered this topic a few days ago, but I'm not good at doing searches on these forums. 

I think most of us realize what usually happens when government get involved with anything.......it gets costly, over-regulated and ends in disaster. :no:


----------

